# big fat slob here



## jeffreySyoung (Aug 14, 2003)

Hi-

My name is Jeff Young.  I'm a 24yo male computer programmer.  I like hunting, fishing, snowboarding, and other outdoor activiities.  I also like antique tractors.  

As the title says. I'm a big fat slob.  I'm about 6'2" 215lbs, and about 24% bf.  I drink beer, eat fast food, and I'm currently not smoking.  I've smoked since 4/97, and I quit from 1/1/02 to 9/02 and then again from 1/1/03 to 5/03.  I quit again on Monday.  

I've tried the working out/fitness thing 2 times, and most recently, started in Febuary and ended in May.  I lost about 17 lbs and got down to 19% bf using the methods in _The Body Sculpting Bible for Men_. I liked it, but I went on vacation and just kind of fell out of it.  Since May, I've gained all the weight back, and feel like crap.  I have dunkin donuts for breakfast, bacon cheeseburgers for lunch, and a surprisingly healthy dinner (meat, starch, veggie). 

I loved the way I felt when I was working out, so I decided to try again because of a bet.  I bet someone that I could see my abs by Christmas.  

I'm going to try a hybrid technique.  I will use mainly the methods advocated in the BSB, but I will workout in the afternoon and do cardio in the AM on an empty stomach.  Also, I will not be following their diet because IMO it sucks, and 2000 cals is not enough for a guy my size. 

So hopefully, you will all get to know me and we can help each other out.  Hopefully, the third time will be a charm.  

Thanks!

Jeff Young


----------



## Mudge (Aug 14, 2003)

I felt scrawny at 215 when I was 6'2", but I did have I think a 36" or so waist (best I have ever been is 34.5", due to bone structure I really dont think I can ever get much below that). I am down to 222 right now from a high of 240, I am thinking alot of that was water because I really have not lost alot of muscle and hardly any strength, so my diet is going pretty damn well.

Normally a cheat meal for me is one meal per week, last weekend I overdid it, I had not only pizza but a half gallon of ice cream. That cost me 5 entire days progress, nearly wiping out an entire week. So for having somewhat fast progress, for me, I have to cut out ALL garbage foods and really watch my cheats, which mostly means ignore junk food period, dont look at it and dont think about it.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 15, 2003)

reefkeeper23 welcome to IM! 

good luck with the diet.


----------



## jeffreySyoung (Aug 15, 2003)

thanks for the info.  I think I'm going to start a journal so I can easily follow my progress and you all can comment.

I plan on having one moderate cheat meal a week.  Usually on Sunday.  

Anybody have the that "Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle"?  Is it worth the price?

Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## Mudge (Aug 15, 2003)

Hmm, haven't read that myself. There are various books that are all probably worth something.

One cheat meal sounds fine to me, frankly that is all I can do, if I go overboard even that one day a week I screw up litterally the entire weeks progress.

Think thin


----------



## rburton (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by reefkeeper23 *_
> Hi-
> 
> My name is Jeff Young.  I'm a 24yo male computer programmer.  I like hunting, fishing, snowboarding, and other outdoor activiities.  I also like antique tractors.
> ...



From personal experience, I can only tell you that no program will work until you have changed your mind set, i.e., you must want to change.


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 15, 2003)

Agree with rburton:
Self deprecation (by the title you use and personal narrative etc.) is indicative of someone with an attitude that is not conducive to making positive gains in weight lifting nor body transformation. It???s 90% upstairs. Calibrate that area and magic happens.


----------



## jeffreySyoung (Aug 16, 2003)

believe me, I do want to change.  I use visualization techniques as well as short/long term goals and daily affirmations.  I really do want it, my problem is I start to lose the desire after about 2-3 months.  I start to see results and then I don't work as hard, even though I know I should.  As I said, I really want to do this, and I have very strong will power, I just need to make that will power last.

My introductory post just reflects my sense of humor.  To me, self-deprecation and sarcasm is funny!


----------



## rburton (Aug 16, 2003)

You say you really want to do this but on some level you are resisting the change. True change in one's lifestyle only comes from within. 

In addition, the motivation to effect such a change may come from an external reward that you desire more than anything else, or you may be motivated to change because you are "fed up" with feeling lousy all of the time, both physically and psychologically.

Only you can determine what factors motivate you. However, you may want to consult with a psychologist to counsel you in making this determination, which I recommend based on your two previous posts.


----------



## heavyweight1987 (Aug 24, 2003)

welcome to IM glad to have ya here


----------

